# New RC car



## oakleyguy89 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, I am looking to get back into rc cars and I am looking for a nice 1/18th scale rc car. I am looking at an RC18R, they seem a reasonable price and I am considering getting a mamba 8000 brushless for it to. My spending limit is going to be $350. Any other suggestions how I could save more money yet get some good speed? Thanks!


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

Skip the mamba 8000. It's way too much motor. You'll be upgrading the entire driveline trying to make it survive and it will be so fast that you won't be able to drive it without a lot of breakage. the 6900 is on the edge of to much motor and still requires a lot of upgrades for vehicle survival. Unless the track you're running on is large with wide sweeping turns the 5400 is usually a better choice for most tracks. Read some of the threads under Mini RC Racers to get more opinions of the best motor for situation.:thumbsup:


----------



## oakleyguy89 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm, I was thinking about primarily road use. Maybe I should get a bigger scale if I want to drive on the road??


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yes If you just want to bash you should be thinking more in terms of a 10th scale offroad car. The minis are nice tho because they can be raced inside on a rainy day. but If It were me check out some of the cars offered by duratrax and also sport werx. The duratrax vader buggy is very nice If memory serves me right its about 150ish for rtr car and all you need is some batterys and a charger. boath of wich you can find cheap used. and the new sport werx raven is also very reasonably priced. are the linkshhttp://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXJ48**&P=SMere are the links
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SWK1500
Now just becuase I have recomended offroad 10th scale does not neccisaraly mean that You have to go with them. I would also check out some of the offroad 18th scale cars some from duratrax are very nice. associated and losi are all top choices. so Just give us an idea of what your going for and tell us and we would be glad to help. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd Go with a losi mini t, but thats just because ive raced losi's all my life and they never let me down. If you want to go 1/10th scale truck go with a rtr losi xxx-t i dont know how much they are but i think they come with a radio and motor and everything there just might need some batterys


----------



## magoo_lc1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Im looking at the mini t as well. Im a noob to the hobby and it looks simple enough for me to learn on. I dont see me racing since there are not many tracks close im just going to play.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...a great NEW car to play with is the new LOSI Slider.

I'm seeing guys playing with these things everywhere...and the cool thing (UNLIKE SO MANY RTR Cars) is it comes with a Spektrum Radio (No channel conflict) where most of the RTR cars come with a 27mhz radio, so there are only 6 channels.

I see this car for as little as $179.99 RTR~ (I'm sure someone has it cheaper)


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

The XXX-T brushless RTR is the way to go,You can bash it or competitively race it. Being brushless it is fast and no maintenence.Long run times.Great starter truck.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

the xxx-t brushless is a good truck its fast. but its like 375 just 25 bucks more then your orignal price you wanted to spend but its worth it


----------



## laracing (Apr 2, 2007)

I have an 18r I had a 9200 with a mamba and on the lowest settings with a 1400 pac it was fun to drive and super fast,faster than a nitro sport.
Only thing I broke well wore out was tires I also raced this car indoors but for that I would agree the 9200,8000 is too much I now have a 6800 mamba motor and it is very drivable with power to pass anywhere and you can turn up the settings and run a lipo for breaking parts power if you get the urge (hey gotta have a reason to upgrade) just my 2 cents alot of good info on this site,dosent really make the decision any easier all the cars that were mentioned are good cars and I will agree that 10th scale is stronger just depends on what you want.


----------



## oakleyguy89 (Sep 29, 2007)

Actually now i'm looking into 1/10 offroad gas stadium trucks. Im looking at a Nitro firestorm, its an rtr and ive seen some youtube vids of them and they look fun. Any ideas for 1/10th scale gas?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you got pm

ok, no you dont, you dont have it set up yet. i got a killer hpi mt2 18ss ill sell ya !! its got over 300 bucks in new era pretty purple metal parts, a os 18cvr, rd logics pipe, 3 sets of wheels and tires. just add a radio and fill it with gas !! theres over 800 bucks of stuff there, im asking 300 for it. its 4wd and a stadiom truck, just like the one you mentioned.


----------



## oakleyguy89 (Sep 29, 2007)

is it pretty fast? hows the handling and how much use has been on it? Oh yea, i havent recieved your pm.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

if your going with a gas 1/10th truck go with a xxx-nt from losi.. best handling trucks, if you want to build it yourself get a xxx-nt ad2 thats what i have. its really nice and handles perfect


----------



## oakleyguy89 (Sep 29, 2007)

well, how are the mt2s?


----------



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

1/18th go with the team losi mini baja. thing can move!


----------



## carcrazy699 (Dec 23, 2007)

personally i would get the rc10gt2 from associated thats what alot of guys out here run and they are quick. some of the guys at my track have had losi and said there diffs go out pretty easily if not checked constantly. im not sure if thats just personal preferance from them or not because all i have ran is associated. but its all about what you want to go with thats just my 2 cents


----------

